# Meine neuen Baby´s ...



## KamiSchami (29. Mai 2006)

hiho, so nun bin ich stolzer besitzer dieser beiden racker. wie heissen denn die genau? gruss kami


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

Servus Kami

Neid kommt hoch, wenn ich diese beiden sehe.  

War heute im Tiergarten und habe dort auch Prachtburschen gesehen, siehe hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2602

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## KamiSchami (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

hi, hab ich doch schon gesehen ... neid kommt auf wenn ich deine anderen fotos sehe !!!! man, man du bis wahrscheinlich shcon mit der digicam auf die welt gekommen !!!! also ich hab diese gewählt, weil sie mir gefallen haben ... nun müsst ihr mir nurnoch bestätigen das das gut war *ggg* gruss kami


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

Servus Kami

Mir gefallen sie sehr, aber leider kann ich dir nicht sagen wie die heissen, aber da werden sich sicher die Spezies melden.

tschüss Helmut

Ps.: Bin natürlich nicht mit der Digicam auf die Welt gekommen, sondern noch mit Cams wo man 6x6 Rollfilm einspannte und noch alles manuell einzustellen war.


----------



## KamiSchami (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

... dacht ichs mir doch ... und wech *ggg*1


----------



## Dodi (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

Hallo Kami,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der rot-weiße ein Kohaku, der andere ein Sanke (unter Vorbehalt).


----------



## sleepwalker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

Hallo Liebe Koifans 

also der rote ist ein Kohahu da geb ich Dodi auf jeden fall recht !

bei dem weißen bin ich mir leider nicht sicher, aber es kan sehr gut ein Sanke sein !

LG

auf jeden fall viel Spaß mit den beiden Rackern


----------



## WERNER 02 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

Hi Kami...

Würde sagen es handelt sich hierbei unverkennbar um nen Kohaku ( Mit etwas viel rot für meinen Geschmack). *MENKABURI KOHAKU:* Das HI (Rot) geht über den kompletten Kopf.

Beim 2. dürfte es sich wohl eher um nen Tancho Showa handeln.

*TANCHO SHOWA:* ist ein Koi mit schwarzer Grundfarbe,aufliegender weißer Zeichnung und einem roten Fleck auf dem Kopf

Mußt mal abwarten wie sie sich machen. Bei dieser Größe liegen unter Umständen noch Überraschungen drin.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen Baby´s ...*

schöne fische auf jeden fall^^


----------

